

Print a Shipping Label from Your Browser - paslinc
https://www.printashippinglablel.com/

======
paslinc
Hi there. We just launched the PrintAShippingLabel.com web app! The goal is to
avoid annoying and costly trips the Post Office, UPS, or FedEx stores and
offer customers an easy way to print a shipping label right fromt their web
browser.

